# Wiess or brushy tournaments



## jychamp945 (Feb 19, 2012)

Does anyone know of any tournaments coming up at wiess or brushy?


----------



## MCBIG (Feb 20, 2012)

JY,
Do they still have that open tournament out of riverside on saturdays ?thats the only one I remember ,but I havent been over in such a long time it may,ve never got off the ground good !Good luck findin one !!!
Mike


----------



## Hunter1026 (Feb 20, 2012)

Starting in March they will have a pot tourney out of riverside every first and third sat. of the month . It's a nice Lil tourney trail.


----------



## jychamp945 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ok is it the same guys that were doin it late last year?


----------



## Hunter1026 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yea dusty .


----------



## jsimages (Feb 21, 2012)

Can you give some more info on the riverside pot tournys starting in march?


----------



## jychamp945 (Feb 21, 2012)

All I know is that I think they are $30 a boat and it's on the first and third sat of the month


----------



## SkeeterEater (Feb 22, 2012)

They start this weekend 2-25-12...they have a site now..click here
http://www.littlerivermarinaandlodge.com/Tournaments.htm


----------



## tshort4113 (Feb 23, 2012)

I thought they quit the riverside tournamnets when they changed ownership? If somebody started it back up please let me know. We are talking riverside instead of jrs right?


----------



## jychamp945 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah I got to the ramp one day in nov last year and a guy was asking if we wanted to fish a tournament he was in a dodge and I think a skeeter and he said that he was starting tourneys on the 1 and 3 sat of each month 30 a boat and this was at riverside not little river (JR'S)


----------



## tshort4113 (Feb 24, 2012)

jychamp945 said:


> Yeah I got to the ramp one day in nov last year and a guy was asking if we wanted to fish a tournament he was in a dodge and I think a skeeter and he said that he was starting tourneys on the 1 and 3 sat of each month 30 a boat and this was at riverside not little river (JR'S)



Thanks, maybe we will see you there in the next couple of weeks. I will be in a white tundra with a white ranger.


----------



## jychamp945 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok man will do


----------



## Jav379 (Feb 28, 2012)

Has any one got any more info on the pot tournament out of riverside are they having one this sat? Any info would be great


----------



## Hunter1026 (Mar 1, 2012)

The first tourney is this saturday . It is 30.00 a boat with a one time 5.00 per person fee .


----------



## Hunter1026 (Mar 4, 2012)

We only had 7 boats . Fishing was tough but we had fun . It looked like riverside store was open . The next tourney will be March 17th .


----------



## Jav379 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hunter1026 said:


> We only had 7 boats . Fishing was tough but we had fun . It looked like riverside store was open . The next tourney will be March 17th .



Man that wind was brutal but we had a good time also looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Hunter1026 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yea it was hard to find the fish . We had about 12 something . Man it got cold . See you at the next one !


----------



## Hunter1026 (Mar 14, 2012)

Got another riverside pot tourney this saturday .


----------



## jychamp945 (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll be there


----------



## WarEagle1024 (Mar 16, 2012)

Same here


----------



## jcarp3314 (Mar 16, 2012)

Do yall know if these are the ones that Johnny is putting on?


----------



## Hunter1026 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yea him and dusty


----------



## Jav379 (Mar 17, 2012)

What did it take to win riverside tournament today?


----------



## Hunter1026 (Mar 18, 2012)

16 lbs .


----------



## jychamp945 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yeah that was pretty good weight most people had 10 lbs or around that. We just couldn't seem to land em in the boat all our good ones were greeting off


----------



## Hunter1026 (Apr 19, 2012)

Riverside tourney this sat !


----------



## mikeinga (May 3, 2012)

Is there a riverside tourney sat may 5?


----------



## Hunter1026 (May 5, 2012)

How much did it take to win ?


----------

